# Iraq's 'female bomber recruiter'



## pardus (Feb 4, 2009)

Suspected militant recruiter Samira Jassim reportedly calls herself "the Mother of Believers". 
Detained in January by Iraqi security forces, the mother of six is accused of converting dozens of vulnerable women into suicide attackers. 

In an apparent video confession, the middle-aged woman described how she identified potential bombers, helped supply them with explosives and led them to their targets. 

She also explained, in a separate interview with the Associated Press, how insurgents used rape as a tool, with the "shamed" women persuaded to redeem themselves through suicide attacks. 

Her apparent confession could help throw light on the recent increase in attacks in Iraq involving female bombers. 

In 2007 there were eight suicide attacks by women; in 2008 there were 32, the US military says. In early January, a female bomber killed at least 35 Shia pilgrims in a blast near a Baghdad shrine. 

Insurgents use female bombers because they can hide explosives under their robes and are less likely to be searched by male guards at security checkpoints. 

'Bring her to us' 

Samira Jassim worked with Sunni militants from the Ansar al-Sunnah group in Diyala province, one of the last remaining centres of Sunni insurgency, Iraqi security officials said. 

She had recruited 80 women to act as bombers, 28 of whom had gone on to launch attacks, a military spokesman told journalists at a news conference in Baghdad. 

In a filmed confession, the black-robed Jassim described how she recruited one woman for an attack in the city of Mukdadiyah, 100 km (62 miles) northeast of Baghdad. 

"I talked to her a number of times," she said. "I went back to them (the militants) and gave them the details on her. And they told me, bring her to us... And I took her to the police station and that's where she blew herself up." 

She also described the long process of persuading a woman named Amal, who had family problems, to launch an attack. 

"I talked to her many times, sat with her and she was very depressed," she said. 

In a separate interview with AP a week after her 21 January arrest, Jassim also described how insurgents used organised rape as a way of generating more bombers. 

Her role was to persuade the traumatised victims that carrying out a suicide attack was their only way out. 

That claim was impossible to verify, AP said, and during their interview with her police interrogators sat in an adjoining room. 

But in a culture where rape is considered very shameful for the victim, it is not implausible, correspondents say. 

Story from BBC NEWS:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/2/hi/middle_east/7869570.stm

Published: 2009/02/04 12:44:33 GMT


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2009)

That's what Allah approves of, I'm sure. Raping women to coerce them into becoming suicide bombers.....


----------



## QC (Feb 5, 2009)

Reminds me of an old Aussie joke. Bruce ansd Sheila get it on and part company. Sheila returns some time later in tears. She says to Bruce, "Bruce I'm pregnant, and I'm going to commit suicide." 
Bruce replies, "Jeez Sheila, you're not only great in the sack, but your a really good sport."


----------

